# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  روشهای استفاده از mdf و ldf بدون نصب sql

## baran_mehr

سلام به همه دوستان :قلب: 
ایا فایل های mdf و ldf بدون سرور کار میکنن؟
و اگر نه برای استفاده از این دو فایل ایا حتما باید sql رو کامل نصب کرد؟
روشی وجود داره که بشه با کمترین برنامه نصبی از این دو فایل استفاده کرد

----------


## pezhvakco

شما جملاتی مانند : نصب Sql در سیستم مشتری ، اجرای دیتابس در سیستم دیگر ، Sql Express و ... رو یه جستجو داشته باشین فکر کنم به خواسته خودتون برسین .

----------


## baran_mehr

مواردی که گذاشته بودید رو برسی کردم اما فایده ای نداشت و اون شیوه هایی که دوستان گفته بودم هیچکدوم کار ساز نبود
من از sql server 2005 استفاده میکنم
راهکار بهتری ندارید؟

----------


## s.Jabbari

سلام
فکر کنم باید تبدیل کنید به SDF و از ان استفاده کنید
واژه  sql server compact edition را جستجو کنید

----------


## pezhvakco

> من از sql server 2005 استفاده میکنم
> راهکار بهتری ندارید؟


شما دقیقا می خوای چیکار کنین که اون جستجو ها کمک نکرد؟
برای بکار گیری از پایگاه داده Sql در هر سیستمی باید برنامه مربوط به اجرای فرمان های Sql نصب باشه .

----------


## aghayex

دوست عزیز من تا حالا فهمیدم که اس کیو ال دو نوع دیتا بیس تولید می کنه یک نوع که پسوند فایل هاش mdf  و ldf هست که این نوع نیاز به نصب اس کیو ال داره .
نوع دوم sdf هست که یه بانک هست که نیاز به مدیریت نداره و برای کار با موبایل بکار میره ولی میشه در کامپیوتر استفاده کرد و مثل پایگاه داده اکسس هست
حالا اگه می خواهی پایگاه دادت دارای سرعت باشه و حجم اطلاعات ذخیره در اون زیاد هست باید از نوع اول استفاده کنی اما اگه حجم اطلاعاتت پایینه از همون نوع دوم یا پایگاه داده کسس استفاده کن
حالا فرض می کنیم که شما می خوای از نوع اول استفاده کنی و این نوع داده باید اس کیو ال نصب کنی حالا ما کلا دو نوع اس کیو ال داریم یک نوع اکسپرس و نع دوم غیر اکسپرس 
نوع اکسپرس پایگاه دادت رو مدیریت می که ولی یه سری امکانات رو نداره اما نصبش با دو کلیک تموم میشه و نیاز به اتچ دستی پایگاه دادت نیست اما باید در برنامت نحوه اتصال به پایگاه دادت رو اکسپرس انتخاب کنی ( کانکشن استرینگ )
نوع غیر اکسپرس شامل نسخه استاندارد و پریس ادیشن و ... هست که نصبش به راحتی اولی نیست نیاز به اتچ دستی داری اما اون امکاناتی که اکسپرس نداره اونها دارن
فکر نکم از این مفصل تر بتونم بنویسم

----------


## baran_mehr

ممنون از توضیحاتتون  aghayex 




> فکر کنم باید تبدیل کنید به SDF و از ان استفاده کنید
> واژه sql server compact edition را جستجو کنید


من میخوام از همین mdf استفاده کنم. واژه جستجوتون خیلی به کار امد ممنون



> برای بکار گیری از پایگاه داده Sql در هر سیستمی باید برنامه مربوط به اجرای فرمان های Sql نصب باشه


خوب من sql server compact edition  رو دانلود و نصب کردم بعدش چی؟
برای استفاده ازش باید چیکار کنم توی برنامه رو تغییر بدم؟

----------


## baran_mehr

یه سوال درباره sdf
ایا  نوع sdf فقط امکاناتی از قبیل View, Stored Procedure رو نداره ؟؟ یعنی اگر تو برنامه از این دو استفاده نکرده باشیم مناسب هست؟؟

----------


## baran_mehr

دوستان کسی تو این زمینه نظری نداره؟
در زمینه استفاده از MDF چی

----------


## calculus

من هم مشکلم مشابه همین هست...وقتی برنامه ای که نوشتم رو install می کنم و دیتا بیسم رو دقیقاً تو همون آدرسی که تو برنامه دادم کپی می کنم ارور مشکل در کانکت شدن به دیتا بیس میده...

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان شايد اي مطلب قديمي باشه ولي 
يعني هيچ گونه راهكاري نيت كه بدون نصب اسكيول (چه اكسپرس ،چه غير اون ) به برنامه كه نوشتيم اجرا كنيم 

اينطوري بگم كه شما يك برنامه نوشتيدكه مخوايد از روي فلش مموري اجرا كنيد و هرجا رفتيد بتونيد برنامه اجرا كنيد 
حال راه كاري هست ؟

----------


## baran_mehr

دوست عزیز فکر نمیکنم راهی باشه اما اگر از همون sdf استفاده کنی این چیزی که گفتی امکان پذیر هست

----------


## mrs Izadi

سلام



> باید در برنامت نحوه اتصال به پایگاه دادت رو اکسپرس انتخاب کنی ( کانکشن استرینگ )


چه جوری میشه این کار رو انجام داد؟
در ساخت setup‌با استفاده از vs برای نصب sql کافی است در property‌مربوط به setupتیک sql رو بزنیم خودش یک فایل نصب برای نصب sqlایجاد میکنه وقتی من امتحان کردم نسخه experss‌رو نصب میکنه اما در برنامه من جواب نمیده میخوام ببینم ممکنه اشکال از کانکشن باشه ؟ کانکشن اکسپرس رو چه جوری باید تعریف کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## behnet

منم این مشکل رو دارم دوستان لطفا بحث رو تکمیل کنن. 

خیلی خوب میشه

ممنون

----------


## Mojtaba.Kh

@”Data  Source=.SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=” + مسیر فایل+   @”db.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User  Instance=True”

----------


## totti_acmilan17

با توجه به راهنمایی های دوستان برنامه  تحت ویندوز من شبکه شد ولی یه مشکل دیگه دارم اونم اینکه مثلا وقتی یک  رکوردی رو اپدیت میکنم از یک سیستم تو شبکه در سیستم های دیگه اعمال نمیشه  مگر اینکه برنامه رو در اون سیستم ها دوباره اجرا کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید.  vb.net 2005 and sql 2000
 یعنی میخام وقتی یک رکورد رو که در گرید ویو در حال نمایش هست ویرایش  میکنم در آن واحد تو سیستم دیگه گرید ویو ان هم تغییرات رو نشون بده و  نیازی به بستن و باز کردن برنامه نداشته باشه ممنون

----------


## quantomquery

> با توجه به راهنمایی های دوستان برنامه  تحت ویندوز من شبکه شد ولی یه مشکل دیگه دارم اونم اینکه مثلا وقتی یک  رکوردی رو اپدیت میکنم از یک سیستم تو شبکه در سیستم های دیگه اعمال نمیشه  مگر اینکه برنامه رو در اون سیستم ها دوباره اجرا کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید.  vb.net 2005 and sql 2000
>  یعنی میخام وقتی یک رکورد رو که در گرید ویو در حال نمایش هست ویرایش  میکنم در آن واحد تو سیستم دیگه گرید ویو ان هم تغییرات رو نشون بده و  نیازی به بستن و باز کردن برنامه نداشته باشه ممنون


سلام
برای این کار فرمت باید یه تایمر داشته باشه که مثلا هر فلان ثانیه یه بار سلکت بگیره و تو گرید بریزه

----------


## reza_magical

> @”Data  Source=.SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=” + مسیر فایل+   @”db.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User  Instance=True”


اگه کانکشن استرینگ رو بر اساس اکسپرس تنظیم کرده باشیم ، اما نسخه نصب شده sql enterprise باشه ,و دیتابیس در اون attach شده باشه،  خطا میده  ؟ یا مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟

----------

